# new grow closet advice~~



## thestandard (Dec 11, 2007)

movin to the new pad this week as time permits.. gettin some work done but not much.. anywho I'm not doin a box, there's plenty of room in the closet.. 

However, I would like to separate the growing section of the closet from the rest (its a pretty big closet !) I was thinking about just putting up a curtain.. It'd be about a foot away from the open air 400 watt reflector.. one big circulation fan and one 250cfm exhaust fan thru the wall of the closet.

I want to get a heavy material that will shut out the majority of the light and not light on fire.. any reccomendations? Is this a bad Idea and I should make something outa wood?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 12, 2007)

*It's gonna be tuff trying to seperate your closet. If you do try it you gotta make sure no light what so ever can get into your flower room.   If you can toss up some pics we could get a better idea of what ya got. *


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 12, 2007)

I made a DIY grow tent out of some old sheets and mylar with aluminum tape to hold it down. so far i havent had any problems with it at all. i keep my 400W HPS about 6's off it and i havent felt any heat on the walls that would say its poses a threat for fire. [thread=19432]HERE[/thread] is the link to the tent i made it sin the DIY.


----------



## Hick (Dec 12, 2007)

..somebody help me!..what's it called?.."Panda"..film?


----------



## thestandard (Dec 12, 2007)

I need help with Hick's same question! Help! lol.. I'll be taking some pics eventually. I'm movin in today, and gonna germ my seeds =D.. 

Dubba.. that post is awesome! I'm using the same light. Brainstorming though, I think I'm  gonna do a small wall that only comes up to my waste, and rig a retractable fabric roof of some kind. will separate the closet with a hole cut for a circulation fan..


----------



## fulltimes (Dec 12, 2007)

visqueen plastic, panda film or black and white poly?


----------



## TokeWithHope (Aug 25, 2008)

i would say just throw up some heavy duty mylar and make sure it doesnt drape over your light fixture or anything or on your ballast and u should be ok


----------



## joe19406 (Aug 25, 2008)

grow me a bud


----------



## Hick (Aug 25, 2008)

> 12-12-2007


I'll bet he has either figured it out by now, or just gave up...


----------

